# Another "what's on my cigar" topic



## Dentedcan (Jan 15, 2016)

Tried searching for this but only found what obviously looks like mold. 

This was on an Oliva G I got from a 5er and it's the only stick with this on it. I can't wipe this away or feel it, it just looks odd and I have yet to see any other cigar with this on it.


----------



## the1and0nly (Jan 28, 2016)

Doesn't look like mold at all, looks like a water spot..


----------



## Dentedcan (Jan 15, 2016)

Yeah from what I found on mold I didn't think it was but still a bit worried since there are some splotches of the same color on it. Looks like something from when the leaf was drying. 

The stick burned fine, I did however decide to put it down until I had a better idea of what it was. It seems to follow the veins but there are some random splotches here and there.


----------



## the1and0nly (Jan 28, 2016)

the water spots typically happen during curing / fermentation.. nothing you did for sure and nothing to worry about.

Ive never seen it on a NC stick personally, but have had it on a few CCs.

mold is a growth and will at least partially wipe off.. looks "fuzzy" too.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

the1and0nly said:


> yea the water spots typically happen during curing / fermentation.. nothing you did for sure and nothing to worry about.
> 
> Ive never seen it on a NC stick, but have had it on a few CCs.


On Havanas, those green spots are often referred to as "Angel kisses".

Some collectors will pay a premium for those cigars.

As you say, they are benign.


----------



## the1and0nly (Jan 28, 2016)

bpegler said:


> On Havanas, those green spots are often referred to as "Angel kisses".
> 
> Some collectors will pay a premium for those cigars.
> 
> As you say, they are benign.


Interesting, I have only ever heard them referred to as frog eyes.

Didn't know they were sought after by anyone either. I guess I can see why if those leaves slip through QC though.


----------



## Dentedcan (Jan 15, 2016)

Good deal, thanks for the info. I might have saved it but I didn't notice until I had cut it.

Now it's gonna get smoked. Thanks again.


----------



## gcbright (Dec 1, 2012)

Dentedcan said:


> Tried searching for this but only found what obviously looks like mold.
> 
> This was on an Oliva G I got from a 5er and it's the only stick with this on it. I can't wipe this away or feel it, it just looks odd and I have yet to see any other cigar with this on it.


Used to see this sort of thing way back in the day when I worked in Tobacco during the summers. You sometimes end up with that sort of discoloration on a leaf as a by product of curing. Have no idea what causes it.


----------



## the1and0nly (Jan 28, 2016)

Funny enough, grabbed a short story to smoke out of the desktop humi last night and it had water spots like this as well.


----------

